# The earthquake



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Apparently we slept through it but internet is down, phone working. Was anyone affected?


----------



## Santo50 (Jan 10, 2013)

my heart goes out to all of the Mexicans and other country s affected by this huge earthquake and hurricane!!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We are in Mexico City and were awakened by the quake sirens. The quake felt weird, just a slow, flat rocking back and for for about 10 seconds. Knocked out power until about 9:30am here in Magdalena Contreras.

It sounds like it was a whole different experience for those in Chiapas and other places.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I was awake and felt it all the way over in Cancun. It was just a gentle swaying here, lasted maybe 10-15 seconds. Being in an 11-story building I decided to get dressed and go outside in case a larger one came. There were a number of people who had also decided to evacuate. I used my phone to find out where it was. Once I found out the epicenter was about 1000km away I figured I wouldn't be feeling the aftershocks at all and went back in. 

Internet stayed up for me.

Mexico city was apparently worse, and Oaxaca much much worse.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

My wife's family in CDMX said it was bad there, but she is terrified of them. 

Anyone heard from Isla Verde?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zorro2017 said:


> Anyone heard from Isla Verde?


I am hoping it is nothing more than being without power. We were "sin luz" for several hours and hopefully it is nothing more than that where she is. No buildings fell in CDMX and I have heard of no injuries in here, so I hope she is OK and just temporarily "incomunicada".


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Islaverde is ok but she ended up on the street with many other people ..

Yes it was really nasty in Chiapas and Oaxaca especially in the isthmus.. Juchitán got a lot of damage. There were 2 people killed a km or so from our house.. We were lucky we left of Tuesday but then we do not know what the house or car are like,, but heck better than being there swinging and rocking..
Many old building especially churches got damaged and people are traumatized.. This morning I was checking on all the artisans I deal with and thank goodness they were all ok.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Katia is expected to hit the coast with a center just north of Veracruz tonight, one of three hurricanes currently in the Carribean area. 

Hurricane Katia: Path, forecasts, updates - Business Insider

It is Category 2, but still gaining strength. There is a warning "from Cabo Rojo to Laguna Verde." 

There are tsunamis striking along the Pacific coast of Mexico and Guatemala as a result of the earthquake. Stay safe, one and all.

.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

From the picture being posted on news site it looks like it was really rough. I'm going to finish up getting my earthquake kit as these things can happen so suddenly. I'm hoping this will also motivate my sister back in Northern California to have one just in case.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I woke up several time to a noise, looked outside and went back to sleep. The dog really raised hell at one point so I imagine that's when it was. We need to get ahead of the game on dried and canned foods and then begin rotating them out.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We are about 1-1.5 hours outside Mexico City. My wife and I slept through the earthquake but we just spoke to a friend who lives about 1/2 mile from us and he said it was bad. His dogs went wild, the light fixtures were swaying, books fell off the shelves...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> My wife's family in CDMX said it was bad there, but she is terrified of them.
> 
> Anyone heard from Isla Verde?


Here I am! In my area of the city (near the Angel), it was pretty scary for a few minutes, but then the world stopped swaying and I was able to return to my apartment. Of course, we lost power for a couple of hours, but I was able to keep in touch with people via my smartphone.

Did your wife live through the 1985 quake? That could be why she is terrified of them. I have lived through several since moving to Mexico, but nothing even vaguely approaching that horror of an earthquake. Since that time, improved building codes, etc. have made the CDMX less vulnerable to the effects of the actions of Tepeyollotl, the Aztec god of earthquakes: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tepeyollotl


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleToo said:


> Katia is expected to hit the coast with a center just north of Veracruz tonight, one of three hurricanes currently in the Carribean area.
> 
> Hurricane Katia: Path, forecasts, updates - Business Insider
> 
> ...


Earthquakes, hurricanes, tsunamis - it sounds like the end of the world!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

People in Oaxaca and Chiapas need our help! Here are the locations of "centros de acopio" around the country:

Centros de acopio para ayudar a víctimas del sismo en México (LISTA) - Más de México


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Here in Xalapa the building swayed for about 10 seconds. I was in the hospital and thought that I was having a heart attack. Friends say that things shook and swayed but nothing broke. As for the hurricane, I live at 1,400 m. so all we get even from a direct hit is high winds (under 50 km) and lots of rain. There will be flooding in the river towns and coastal towns. The port of Veracruz is flat so they will have floods in parts of the town. The coastal towns next to rivers will flood and hopefully they won't lose the bridges on the coastal highway. There will be mudslides and roads will disappear.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Zorro2017 said:


> Apparently we slept through it but internet is down, phone working. Was anyone affected?





horseshoe846 said:


> We are about 1-1.5 hours outside Mexico City. My wife and I slept through the earthquake but we just spoke to a friend who lives about 1/2 mile from us and he said it was bad. His dogs went wild, the light fixtures were swaying, books fell off the shelves...


I think anyone who has lived through an earthquake has an inner sensor that wakes them up. Once in the middle of the night, my husband suddenly jumped out of bed and said we had to go outside immediately. I was saying I had to put on some clothes. He was shouting "¡Salgamos ya!" I was confused until he said there had been a _temblor_. I was oblivious but everyone else I talked to the next day (all locals) had also sensed it, woken up and gotten outside as soon as possible.

We spoke to my stepson and his family in Puebla, and they had woken up immediately with Thursday night's earthquake and went outside to wait it out.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think with all of the thunder during the rainy season it's easy not to recognize it for what it is if you are asleep. 

And yes Isla, my wife's entire family is from CDMX and they were all here for the big one. A lot of records got destroyed as well in government buildings.

Here's an eye opening website for Mexico, we have had 52 earthquakes in the past 24 hours, today a 5.4 Look down near Guatemala. 

https://earthquaketrack.com/p/mexico/recent


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

All I have to do is look at the beams in the house and see how many cracks there are around.. , we get a lot of earthquakes in Chiapas, most of them are small but you never know when a big one will come so you get out of the way..
I am glad I was not there as I am terrified of them as well.

People are pretty traumatized right now and I have a couple of friends staying at the house which is ok as they are scared of sleeping in their house that was damaged.

I have a 6th sense about them and I always wake up when one starts.. I think that if you live in an earthquake area you are quick to recognize them when they come, asleep or not some are noisy like a freight train and some are quiet but I always know when they come..


----------

